# Ticks and bugs



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

We're considering getting some chickens to control ticks in the yard. Will any breed effectively control the pest population, or is Guinea hen the ONLY breed to control ticks and bugs in the yard?
My wife is not keen on Guineas.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chickens will help but they just aren't as good as Guineas.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , if you want tick annihilation , get yourself some guineas hens


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How are ducks versus guineas?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> How are ducks versus guineas?


Good question!

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Guinea fowl are the tops for tick control. Turkeys are great to help control insects. Jungle fowl also work on insects and a very hardy. I don't know about ducks and geese.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have no idea about the ducks.....but I guess I will find out this
summer , lol Im just not crazy about all the fowl poo all around 
But at least they will be in a pen..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ducks to a fair job but they are not fast enough for grasshoppers...we have 50+ chickens..they do great for bugs but not ticks...I do not want guineas...but looks like we better consider it..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are ducks better at eating ticks than chickens?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would LOVE to get some Guineas but my neighbors would really be annoyed to say the least. I also would love to have a pair of Peacocks too ,lolol Rather the Peacocks then the Guineas 
I just fell in love with them and their calls. I think the Peacocks would stay put more then the Guinea Hens. They are terrible mothers and loose their chicks all the time. But gosh , they are cute 
Between the ducks and chickens , we will have enough fowl walking around the place. Im wondering if hawks would try taking a full grown Appleyard ....They will be inside till they are big enough to go in their pen , but since we have a few hawks here that have tried to take a full grown chicken.....a duck IMO would be a piece of cake since they dont have a rooster protecting them....


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Muscovey ducks, better than chickens, not as good as guineas!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Specifically the Muscovies? What about the Silver Appleyards? I keep toying with the idea of getting a few ducks and just want something that is friendly and pleasing to the eye. My husband is a no go on Guineas and not really keen on the ducks but we currently have no ticks on our property but will be moving to a place that does have ticks.


----------

